# Spinnrute in der Brandung



## FischermanII (13. Oktober 2013)

Hallo Boardies #h,

ich fahre in 2 Wochen endlich wieder an die Ostsee zum Brandungsangeln#:.
die letzten Jahre hatte ich immer solch Wetter das Spinrute mehr Sinn machte als nen Wurm zu baden!

Nun zu meiner eigentlichen Frage: 
ich habe schon einige Dorsche mit der Spinrute im dunkeln gefangen. aber immer nur auf Blinker ich habe auch diese kleinen orginal Spökets und den Verschnitt in ner Nummer größer.
Ich hörte immer wieder das Leute damit super gefangen haben.
Ich muss also scheinbar zu dumm sein den richtig anzubieten.
Auf jeden Fall hab ich darauf noch nie nen Biss bekommen.

Habt ihr Tipps für mich ;+

Danke schonmal


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

https://www.google.de/url?sa=t&rct=...8T1DUVCVnk2R-NVvEPZydIg&bvm=bv.53899372,d.Yms


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

oder hier http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=158345


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

Warum willst Du unbedingt Dorsche mit nem Wobbler fangen, wenn es doch mit Blinker klappt? 
Bei Blinkern spürt man ohnehin besser, was die unten tun. Wobbler geht auch, aber Blinker geht besser.


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*



vermesser schrieb:


> *Warum willst Du unbedingt Dorsche mit nem Wobbler fangen*, wenn es doch mit Blinker klappt?
> Bei Blinkern spürt man ohnehin besser, was die unten tun. Wobbler geht auch, aber Blinker geht besser.



hat er doch geschrieben,er möchte nicht nur einige, sondern *super* fangen


----------



## FischermanII (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

Meine Fangkünste mit dem Blinker beschrenken sich leider auf immer und ich meine wirklich immer genau einen Dorsch am Abend

und diese Bilaz möchte ich mal verbessern 

habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem "Verschnitt" von Jenzi oder wo die her sind


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*



FischermanII schrieb:


> Meine Fangkünste mit dem Blinker beschrenken sich leider auf immer und ich meine wirklich immer genau einen Dorsch am Abend
> 
> und diese Bilaz möchte ich mal verbessern
> 
> habt ihr Erfahrungen mit dem "Verschnitt" von Jenzi oder wo die her sind


 * kann ich nichts zu sagen*

meine geheimwaffe ist und bleibt- der gladsax....#h


----------



## vermesser (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

Und warum sollte das mit Wobbler einfacher sein als mit Blinker? 

Wobbler führ ich "gefaulenzt", Blinker eher wie einen Pilker.


----------



## FischermanII (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

Blinker wie einen Pilker wenn du am Strand stehst?

das stelle ich mir sehr Verlustreih vor 
vor allem im dunkeln wenn man nicht 100% geübt darin ist oder?


----------



## vermesser (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

Ich habe an den Blinkern nur Einzelhaken. Ebenso an den Wobblern.

Klar verliert man immer mal einen Blinker, aber normalerweise bleibts so bei einem alle ein-zwei Abende. 

Wie einen Pilker heißt bei mir werfen, sacken lassen auf den Grund...anzupfen..kurbeln...fallen lassen bis auf/ knapp über den Grund. Is ne Gefühlssache. Hängerträchtige Stellen merkt man ja und kann dann ggf. flacher führen.

Aber Dorsche sind nunmal am Grund meistens...


----------



## Maik-FL (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

Was auch sehr gut funktioniert:

Twister (6 - 8 cm) am passenden Haken, direkt davor ne Auftriebsperle + Stopperperle, damit das ganze schön am Schweben ist, dann 25 - 40 cm Schnur und das ganze an einen sinkenden oder halbsinkenden Spiro getüddelt ... .

Geführt wird das Ganze langsam und mit Grundkontakt.

Die Montage hat mir schon einige schöne Dorsche gebracht.


----------



## FischermanII (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

mhh ok mag gehen aber was neues will ich jetzt nicht anfangen

also führe ich den spöket gejiggt und mit mehr spinnstops als einen Blinker.
naja das werde ich dann mal probieren und werde berichten


----------



## grafvonburg (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

Viel Erfolg in 2 Wochen.

Ich habe selbiges vor, bin aber schon kommendes WE an der Ostsee. Mal sehen, ob ich dir einen Fangerfolg melden kann. In Norge funktionieren die Teile wirklich sehr gut, an der Ostsee bisher leider nicht. Aber wir geben nicht auf, derweil die Brandungsrute ausgeworfen ist, kann die Spinnrute ihren Dienst erweisen...

Ausrüstung: Nur Falkfish (gibts auch von SPRO), viele Farben, Gewichte zwischen 18 und 50 Gramm, auch Ausführung für Brandung (durchlöchert, gaaanz langsam sinkend) wir werden sehen.


----------



## FischermanII (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

jenau!!!

ich werde es auch tun! hart mit dem ding  durchangeln. mal sehen was bei raus kommt


----------



## FischermanII (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

wünsche dir viel Erfolg auf jedenfall.

In welche Gegend fährst du?


----------



## Rosi (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*



FischermanII schrieb:


> also führe ich den spöket gejiggt und mit mehr spinnstops als einen Blinker.
> naja das werde ich dann mal probieren und werde berichten



Nein, der Spöki lebt von seinen Eigenbewegungen. Er wackelt unentwegt mit seinem Hinterteil. Im Spinnstop wird er nur langsamer, er trudelt schwerfällig.  Jedoch kannst du ihn ganz langsam führen, also knapp über Grund (Einzelhaken!)

Blinker haben keinen Auftrieb, die trudeln besser als ein Wobbler. Wenn es nicht so auf Weite ankommt, dann versuch es mal mit dem Wicking Herring. Der macht richtig Welle, was im Dunklen oft gut ankommt. Der trudelt traumhaft, so ein Blinker entfaltet sich richtig im Stop. Dazu hat er noch einen blitzenden Metallbauch und fängt kleinste Lichtstrahlen damit ein. Alternativ Snap wenn es doch auf Weite ankommt.


----------



## FischermanII (21. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

Snaps sind natürlich immer dabei  
naja ich wollte eigentlich hoffen das das Wetter doch noch besser wird zum Brandungsangeln aber die Hoffnung verfliegt langsam.
kälter wird es nicht und der Wind ist bis zum WE auch noch auf Süd angesagt. das heißt die Spinnrute wird wohl extrem zum Einsatz kommen.

wie sieht es eigentlich aktuell mit Heringen im dunkeln aus? weiß das einer geht da noch was?


----------



## FischermanII (4. November 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

So ich kann euch sagen habe dieses mal nicht einen Fisch auf die Spinnrute in der Brandung gefangen.

aber auf die Grundruten liefs ganz gut!
hatte einen neben mir stehen der hat mit Spöket geangelt in 28gr. verscheidene Farben und hatte auch nicht einen Biss
also muss ich das wohl nochmal in Angriff nehmen


----------



## dorschwilli 306 (4. November 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*



FischermanII schrieb:


> So ich kann euch sagen habe dieses mal nicht einen Fisch auf die Spinnrute in der Brandung gefangen.
> 
> *aber auf die Grundruten liefs ganz gut!*
> hatte einen neben mir stehen der hat mit Spöket geangelt in 28gr. verscheidene Farben und hatte auch nicht einen Biss
> also muss ich das wohl nochmal in Angriff nehmen



darfst auch gerne darüber berichten==>>>http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=61470


----------



## bukare (4. November 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*



FischermanII schrieb:


> So ich kann euch sagen habe dieses mal nicht einen Fisch auf die Spinnrute in der Brandung gefangen.
> 
> aber auf die Grundruten liefs ganz gut!
> hatte einen neben mir stehen der hat mit Spöket geangelt in 28gr. verscheidene Farben und hatte auch nicht einen Biss
> also muss ich das wohl nochmal in Angriff nehmen



Ich habe beim brandeln nebenbei meine Blinkerbox duchprobiert
und auch Dorsche gefangen. Aus Platz- und Kostengründen viel meine Küstenspinnrute mit 20-50gr. Wurfgewicht ziemlich derbe aus und das Feuern mit Blinkern über 24gr ging voll auf den Arm, weil das Ding nicht aufzuladen geht. Dachte bloß, dass ich den Prügel auch mal zum Heringsangeln missbrauchen kann, aber der Schuß ging nach hinten los.
Der Spöket ist bei mir durch, weil er keine Rückmeldung gibt, was er gerade wo macht. Habe ihn mit Einzelhaken über den Grund gezottelt und auch höher, konnte aber kein Gefühl dafür entwickeln.>> kein Fisch!!
Der Tobi in 24gr. war richtig gut zu führen und er gibt super Rückmeldung über Bodenbeschaffenheit oder ob ein Halm Seegras am Drilling hängt. >> fliegt nicht wie Spöket oder Snaps, aber noch gut und fängt!!! 
Der Snaps in 30gr. fliegt wie ein Geschoß, die Führung ist etwas schneller nötig aber die Rückmeldung ist auch gut. >> fängt auch Fisch!
Mein Spöket ist rot-schwarz mein Snaps weiß und der Tobi Schwarz-gold. 
Bei guter Brandung hatte ich Bisse auf voller Wurfweite und in 30cm tiefem Wasser. (Hab mich voll erschrocken als es vor meinen Füßen gerappelt hat.)
Mein persönliches Fazit: Rute lieber etwas weicher nehmen.
Farbe ist Nachts auf Dorsch nicht sooo wichtig.
Wenn es möglich ist mit Drilling fischen, weil fast alle waren von aussen am Maul gehakt.
Geflecht verwenden!
Bei mir gibts nur noch Blech!
Sorry war nicht so ausführlich geplant.
Hatte im Vorfeld selber nach dem Thema "Dorsche blinkern" gesucht und bin wieder mal bei Rosi fündig geworden.     

Gruß Renè


----------



## FischermanII (5. November 2013)

*AW: Spinnrute in der Brandung*

finde es super mit der Ausführlichkeit.
ich fische an der Spinnrute an der Küste (40gr. Rute) nur noch die Nanofil ist der Hammer wie sich das Zeug werfen lässt
man darf es nur nicht knoten!


----------

